

Beatquest.fm - a node.js music quiz browsergame - sgehlich
http://beatquest.fm

======
sgehlich
Background information: I released this about half a year ago as a small
experiment, now I'm trying to create a full-featured browser / facebook game
out of that.

Techniques used: Node.js, Express.js, Socket.IO, Jade, Redis

------
arturhoo
Very well polished, fast sing up process. Would be really interesting to see
more genres (rock especially).

~~~
sgehlich
Thanks! More genres are coming soon - we decided to start with 3 genres only
to avoid that we have empty rooms...

------
marvwhere
awesome!!! nice game for music junkies

------
attackemartin
absolutely nice game! nice avatar graphics by the way :P

